
Sounds like hype: there’s scant evidence ‘binaural beats’ relaxes your brain - hhs
https://theconversation.com/sounds-like-hype-theres-scant-evidence-the-binaural-beats-illusion-relaxes-your-brain-132197
======
tannerbrockwell
The Science is clear from the article:

"We also know that brain entrainment is a genuine effect that can occur in
response to particular rhythmic frequencies perceived by our senses. A deep-
pitched musical tone or a lightbulb flickering a few times a second can indeed
cause your brain cells to start firing at the same frequency."

"the researchers [found] that binaural beats can elicit “cross-frequency
connectivity”, in which the brain coordinates its activity across different
types of brain waves." [and] "a recent analysis of 35 studies demonstrated a
modest effect on attention, memory, anxiety and pain perception."

"They found that both binaural and monaural beats can entrain the brain to
their particular frequency. But when they asked participants to describe any
changes to their mood, they found that neither types of sound had any
significant effect."

So the factors we can measure, brain frequency, and entrainment are
conclusively proven. What was not proved, was when subjects were asked to
self-assess their mood, they reported "[no] change to mood" and since
entrainment is something that occurs over multiple minutes, it would be
expected that the subject would have difficulty quantifying the change.

The factors as far as mood, shows this study should have selected for other
criteria in determining mood adjustments than simple assessment by the
subject.

